

Diversify – How we created a hackathon with 50-50 female and male participants - jyrki
https://labs.spotify.com/2015/01/13/diversify-how-we-created-a-hackathon-with-50-50-female-male-participants/

======
glenk
It doesn't really say in the article, but did they actually get an even split
on the signups or just limited the sign-ups to force it 50-50?

------
wkimeria
This sounds like a really great way of doing things.

